# Cabo



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

We will be in Cabo at the end of the month staying at an all inclusive for a work trip. I will need to get out of there, I can't handle sitting at the pool and laying in the sun all day...

I don't necessarily need a single track ride, anything to get on a bike would be great. If it is tamer my wife would join me.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude, Cabo? Trails away from civy? I personally wouldn't leave the all-inclusive but that's just me. You're more of a risk taker I'd guess.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

But if you really want help with biking around Cabo, try the Vacation Destinations forum. Most of the folks around this forum may not speak the best English.


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

SpikeGundy said:


> We will be in Cabo at the end of the month staying at an all inclusive for a work trip. I will need to get out of there, I can't handle sitting at the pool and laying in the sun all day...
> 
> I don't necessarily need a single track ride, anything to get on a bike would be great. If it is tamer my wife would join me.


Try this site, highly recommended.

Mountain Bike Adventure | Cabo San Lucas | Outback tour


----------



## SpikeGundy (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice...Those groups can very large and generic, trying to avoid riding with kids and slow riders.


----------



## Giant Clyde (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry I missed this. In the sticky section there is trail info for Cabo. I travel there 1-2x per year and like you, don't like to sit around the pool the entire time. There are 3 destinations with excellent riding but all are at minimum an hour drive. Cabo Pulmo, Los Barriles, and Todos Santos. IMO, Los Barriles is the best of the 3 but you need a guide and one is hard to find. There is a bike shop in Todos Santos that has rentals and does guided tours. That would be or would have been your best bet, you just need to get to Todos Santos. I do ride with locals when I come to Cabo and these are the 3 places they have taken me. I personally would not venture to any of them by myself with the exception of Todos Santos.

I am not familiar with any riding spots in or around Cabo that are not on private land. This maybe too little, too late but maybe you'll be back or this will help someone else.


----------



## windsurf2xs (Jul 10, 2007)

I also rode at Todo Santos. Two years ago the trails were just being rebuilt due to hurricane. By now they should all be back in action. about 20ish miles of single track in the Todo Santos area. There is a bike shop in town (the hub) that rents 29 hardtails.

There is also nice single track north of Los Barriles in La Ventana. Local builder has been making single track. Two areas: one south of La Ventana that is flatter and one north of El Sargento that has climbing. There *might* be rentals in the La Ventana area.

There is a serious dirt road ride from Todo Santos over the top of the mountains and down to Los Barriles. Probably very hard to do without a guide. Lots and lots of climbing and no water, so probably an epic ride, but I think it's all double track.


----------



## windsurf2xs (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got back from La Ventana trip. Lots of nice single track there now. Two different areas. Each area probably has about 20 miles of trail. (estimate) 

Just south of La Ventana on the road to the Bufador (blowhole). Drive or ride to the big white house on the southern end of the bay. Trails start there. Mostly flat. Easy to intermediate with lots and lots of little loop trails. I never found a map of these trails, but it would be hard to get lost as you are bounded by the Laguna on the east, the road to La Paz on the south, the road to La Ventana on the west, and the water.

Just north of El Sargento is a big set of trails that start just past the big arroyo. Look for signs and tire tracks. Several loops that go uphill to the west and have significant climbing. All single track varying from medium to hard. I think you can find maps of this trail system on Captain Kirk's web site.

Finally, we also found a trail/road that seems to go from La Paz to El Triumpho. It was built for a MTB race held in 2016, but still seemed to be in pretty good shape. Not sure of the start or end of the trail, but we did access it from the top of the road between La Paz and La Ventana. We parked about one mile west of the rock that looks like a big eagle. The rock is painted to look like the bird and is just west of the asphalt plant. The trail is on the south side of the road. It parallels the road from the summit towards La Paz passing right by the houses surrounded by natural rock stacks with an old dirt soccer field. This was the single track section of the trail. From the summit the route goes on a dirt road towards the south and the town of El Triumpho. I'm not sure how much of the rest of the route is dirt road vs trail. Total length is supposed to be 100km. I never found a map on line, but did find a description of the race.

Finally, you can now rent bikes in La Ventana. Two locations: at La Ventana wind sports.
Price in Dec 2016 was $35 for 2 hours, or $70 for the entire day. They had 27.5 hardtails with big tires (2.8 front, and 2.5 rear). Carbon frames were more expensive option. No full suspensions. Rentals also can be found at Captain Kirk's. Not sure of price or quality as we never rented from them.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

For future readers... In San Jose del Cabo try Thunder Trail, it's a 2.6 mi loop trail some riders in town built. Also try Mamoyas (also a loop) which is a bit further out and about 4.5 miles. Both are in Strava segments and both accessed by riding from the big Supermarket in town on hwy 1 up toward the airport toll road and then grabbing a dirt road on the southwest side of the toll road. Bike store in SJdC can show you on a map and also has semi-decent fat bikes and hard tails with front suspension for rental.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is more detail about the trails around San Jose del Cabo.

There are actually two loops in the area just above town in the ridges off the side of highway 10 (the airport toll road). If you are at the Le Comer grocery store in SJdC and heading toward the toll booth on highway 10, it will be off the right of the highway. There are two ways to get there, both a bit tricky as there is a tangle of dirt roads on either side of highway 10 that you can ride. The trick to getting there is having a sense of where the highway is and making sure you remain mostly parallel to it. In the end, you will get funneled onto the land to the left of the highway and eventually will approach a bridge that will allow you to cross back over the to right side of the highway. The trails are all accessed by going across this first bridge after the toll plaza. You will also see two sets of power lines, those will help you find the trail heads. Cross the bridge and ride up a another 1/2 mile or so and you will get closer to the powerlines.

The trails are two loops, Thunder is the one closest to the road and the most fun. It is bounded by the road that you ride up from the bridge on and the first set of powerlines you see. The folks at Thunder bikes in San Jose del Cabo built it about 18 months ago. It is 2.6 miles and it actually has some steeps and really amazing 360 views from the airport around to the sea and down to town. It is easier to find the "end" (which if you took it would mean you would go counter clockwise around the loop). To go on the entire Thunder loop in clockwise direction you need to ride up a slight hill under the closest set of power lines and at the last tower there will be a trail off to the right that is heads toward San Jose and the ridges above town. You can see on strava and Google Maps where the trail is, it's not hard to follow. When you get to the ridgeline (there is a bench there) you can stay on the trail or detour some out an backs to the other ridges for extra miles. You need to pay a bit more care after the bench to stick to the trail and not take a side path. Follow the mountain bike tire tracks ;-)

Torre Levo is the other loop, about 2.7 miles and that is more or less right on the other side of the power lines that you follow ot get to Thunder. The trail is apparently meant to be ridden counter clockwise, I rode it clockwise and it's a fairly easy XC trail so I dont think it matters.

I've pasted in a screen shot of the two main loops Thunder and Las Torres below. The screen shot also shows the two access roads to the bridge, the first is labeled A/C and is probably the easiest, you just ride on the shoulder of highway 10 for about 100 feet from the Le Comer circle and then take the first exit, ride as if you will reenter highway 10 but then veer off onto the paved pathway and ride up through a school parking area and under the highway. Once you cross the highway you will be on the dirt road marked A. The second route to the trails is marked G on the screen shot and it requires you to ride to the second exit on highway 10 (about 1/3 mile I would guess) and then ride on Blvd Fojadores for about 1/4 mile before turning left up the first dirt road. Neither of these access roads is easy, but if you pay attention you will make it to the bridge where you cross the highway to the trail access point.









Here is an aerial I snapped as we flew out with Thunder (very rough outline) in Black and Torre in red to give you a better sense of the terrain.


----------

